
What Every Block of Manhattan Looked Like 400 Years Ago - prismatic
http://gizmodo.com/what-every-block-of-nyc-looked-like-400-years-ago-1733614748
======
checker
I have no idea when they added it, but Google Street View now has a time
travel feature. There's been tons of construction in my area since I moved
here, so it's pretty cool to see parking lots turn into high rises. When I
discovered this feature, I became excited to think that in 50 years I'll be
able to look back (hopefully) and see the transformation of our society in
time lapse. Imagine if we had a street view from 400 years back. Cool stuff!

~~~
username6500
But what if Google removes this service? We don't have a backup.

------
cardamomo
The Welikia project is a great resource, but it bears mentioning that it is
focused on the island of Manhattan and hasn't yet expanded to NYC's other
boroughs.

~~~
caio1982
Indeed, and I totally understand why most people think of Manhattan as being
"NYC" but it's a pity the rest of it is not considered in analysis like this
one (or at least why only Manhattan-centric stuff is reported). There are so
many beautiful places in other boroughs, dunno why only the skyscrapers get
the credit :-)

~~~
mfoy_
The article mentions that the project is working on expanding to the other
boroughs. They just finished Manhattan first.

------
nextstep
What every block of _Manhattan_ looked like 400 years ago

